# Anyone use Solbank online?



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've tried logging onto internet banking this evening and keep getting a pop-up of the Solbank online security card (the one you have to use codes from to carry out transactions online) and it's asking me to fill in all the codes from my card into the blanks on this pop-up due to a security (phishing) problem. Methinks this is actually the 'phishing' scam and the request does not generate from Solbank themselves. Before I contact the bank (I'd rather go to the branch in person tomorrow) and make a t*at of myself has anyone else come across this?
Thanks

p.s I've also posted this on other forums to gather a wider audience


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malagaman2005 said:


> I've tried logging onto internet banking this evening and keep getting a pop-up of the Solbank online security card (the one you have to use codes from to carry out transactions online) and it's asking me to fill in all the codes from my card into the blanks on this pop-up due to a security (phishing) problem. Methinks this is actually the 'phishing' scam and the request does not generate from Solbank themselves. Before I contact the bank (I'd rather go to the branch in person tomorrow) and make a t*at of myself has anyone else come across this?
> Thanks
> 
> p.s I've also posted this on other forums to gather a wider audience


My husband uses it, I'll ask him. Sounds a bit "phishy" tho !!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband says that no such message has popped up when he logged on to our account!! Dont fill it in!!

Jo xxx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> My husband says that no such message has popped up when he logged on to our account!! Dont fill it in!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo, did a system restore and all sorted now. Not nice being 'phished' (ooer missus)
I have to tell you that I'm so jealous of you returning to the UK. I've been very disillusioned with this place for some time but we made the mistake of buying, which seemed like a good idea 3 years ago, so I think we're stuck now plus we really need to see the kids through school so at least another 2 years. I really wish you well and would love to be leaving with you (don't tell the wife though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malagaman2005 said:


> Thanks jojo, did a system restore and all sorted now. Not nice being 'phished' (ooer missus)
> I have to tell you that I'm so jealous of you returning to the UK. I've been very disillusioned with this place for some time but we made the mistake of buying, which seemed like a good idea 3 years ago, so I think we're stuck now plus we really need to see the kids through school so at least another 2 years. I really wish you well and would love to be leaving with you (don't tell the wife though


Hey, you could go instead of me, my other half would...erm.... get a shock!!! What an interesting comment tho, thanks a duifferent way of looking at it. What is it that you are disillusioned about ??? I'm curious, it might make me feel better. Actually I have some friends who have said similar, but they've bought a house and spent a fair amount of money setting up a business here, so they feel stuck too. I often wonder if doing what we did and renting/keeping our UK house and business meant that we didnt try hard enough to make it work??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hey, you could go instead of me, my other half would...erm.... get a shock!!! What an interesting comment tho, thanks a duifferent way of looking at it. What is it that you are disillusioned about ??? I'm curious, it might make me feel better. Actually I have some friends who have said similar, but they've bought a house and spent a fair amount of money setting up a business here, so they feel stuck too. I often wonder if doing what we did and renting/keeping our UK house and business meant that we didnt try hard enough to make it work??
> 
> Jo xxx


No, I don't think that at all. Maybe I'm ultra-cautious but I would never burn my boats and have no exit strategy when moving abroad. Life is rarely a smooth path from A toZ and you need contingency plans.
As you know we sold literally everything apart from furniture, books, clothes etc when we decided to leave the UK. Friends told us we were throwing money away on renting but we have two important benefits: almost instant mobility and the ability to rent the kind of properties we could never afford or want to buy. Plus reasonable amounts of cash to supplement income.
But that doesn't mean that people who bought were reckless. Just another mindset.
Anyway, Jo....you'll be back!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I leave for Spain on 30th August and we are renting in case it either doesn't work out or we hate being in Spain. But whatever happens we will do our very best to enjoy it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> I leave for Spain on 30th August and we are renting in case it either doesn't work out or we hate being in Spain. But whatever happens we will do our very best to enjoy it.


My attitude exactly! When we decided to move from Prague I wondered how I would adapt to a totally different culture and environment but I determined to be positive and now I really love life here.
But we still have the option of simply giving our landlord notice and calling Pickfords if we feel like moving on...anywhere in the world.


----------

